# FLORIDA/S GA peeps and pups



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Mid FL GRC is hosting a heart and eye clinic as well as a CCA event on July 22 in Ocala, FL. The sign up for the heart/eye clinic is here: https://mfgrc.org/registration-open...cOvgruzriBLqxpE3JwryHIYwZWZYmmly09J9LpI_ZwvYE 
and the CCA entry form is here:https://www.grca.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/CCA-Official-Entry-Form-rev-020117.pdf
and should be sent to the address on the calendar here: https://www.grca.org/events/event-calendar/cca-events/


----------

